# pcola pier 6-23



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

headed back out again today not as many sharks but there was lots of dolphins. saw a guy catching bonita and big Ivan reelin in something big but he lost it. Saw one guy reel in a king and went ahead and threw out frozen cig. Lots of lys around but i can't stand theses things so i went with the cig. Lost a spanish and a few cast later WHAM king on, and let me tell you when you hookup on a nice fish you realize very fast how STUPID the design of pcola pier is. The lights can jack you up if you don't handle them right. Got the fish but still it was way to tense then it should have been. The rest of the day was here and there spanish here spanish there nothing super great. Not to sure if they caught any thing later on had to leave at about 11. Did see some nice tarpon rolling but again none hooked up yet. Navarre should be about the same haven't heard anything about them today. Will probably be out at pcola again tomorrow but again not 100 percent sure. Will let you know when i get back if i go. tight lines


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

Thanks for the report.
Stupid question but what's an LY?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddyk said:


> Thanks for the report.
> Stupid question but what's an LY?


A scaled sardine


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

John B. said:


> A scaled sardine


An LY is actually spelled Alewife.....People don't talk real English anymore ,but that's what an LY is......


----------



## Bigdaddyk (May 20, 2016)

Good to know. I'm guessing bait.


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

In the evening lots of sharks and flipper. Also, a few Spanish and undersize kings. If anyone had hooked up with a good fish, it would have been practically impossible to land it.


----------



## Best Defense (Nov 8, 2007)

People don't talk real American either. It's the dumbing down of society.

"Make them ignorant, take away their guns, then take away their rights,
promise them you'll take care of them and they will follow you straight to HELL!!!


----------



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

was there any action today or just same as the other days this week


----------



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

Friday evening--more sharks, more porpoises, a few Spanish, a few undersized kings. Water was a little dirty.


----------



## MerryFisherman (Jun 25, 2014)

"Alewife.....People don't talk real English anymore.."

Haven't heard that name since I was a kid fishing back on LI NY. For us it was another name for Herring. 

Didnt know there were Alewife in the gulf. Always thought they were native to cooler parts of the East Coast. 

Never to old to learn.:yes:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They are not the same species as Alewife along the Atlantic coast.
They are Scaled sardines http://www.sms.si.edu/irlspec/Harengula_jaguana.htm


----------



## MerryFisherman (Jun 25, 2014)

*Pier#r setting it straight*

Thanks for clearing that up. :thumbup:

Different regions seem to use various names for same fish. (although in this case a bit different)

The fish called "Whiting" down south is called Northern Kingfish in the Northeast.

Menhaden as referred to as Bunker in the Northeast but I heard some along the SC coast call them pogie's.

Porgies are referred to as Scup along New England. 

Im sure the list goes on and on.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Whiting is also referred to as ground mullet when caught in the bay if i remember correctly (been years ago)


----------

